# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  أحاسيس امـــرأة . . . . . . شرقية

## إسلام شمس الدين

*
 أحتاجُكَ بجواري
تقرأني و تقرأُ أفكاري
تسمعني إن أغرقُ صمتا
تفهمني من غيرِ حوارِ
أحتاجُكَ عيناً ترعاني
وطريقاً يجمعُ أسفاري
أحتاجُكَ شمساً تهديني
إن غابتْ يوماً أقماري
أحتاجُ إليكَ فشاركني
حلمي . .
و ألمي . .
و أقداري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري

أحتاجُكَ بجواري


* * * * *

أحتاجُكَ بجواري
فلماذا ترهقُ خلفَك مشواري 
لماذا تغلقُ أبوابي
وتجعلُ من ذاتِكَ داري
لماذا تسجنُ أحلامي
وتخمدُ ثورةَ أفكاري
أنا مثلك أملكُ أحلاماً
أسكنها عمراً أغواري
انتظركَ عمراً تطلقها
تُخرجها. .
من صدفِ محاري
فلتبحرْ دوماً في قربي
و لترعى دوماً إبحاري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري

أحتاجُكَ بجواري


* * * * *

 يا من يتدفقُ أشواقا
أشواقك أجملُ أسراري
لو أنكرُ حبَكَ تفضحني
عينٌ ملّت إنكاري
أحترقُ بعشقِكَ لو تدري
استعذبُ في حبِكَ ناري
خائفةٌ . .
خائفةٌ من حبِكََ يسجنني
فاكسر بحنانك أسواري
خائفةٌ من حبِكَ يملكني
فحرّرني من خوفِ قراري
خائفةٌ أن أحيا خلفك
فابقى دوماً بجواري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري

أحتاجُكَ بجواري


* * * * *
 [/ALIGN]

إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## ابن البلد

::rolleyes:: 
أحتاجُكَ بجواري

ولا أسمها أحاسيس أمرأة 

علي العمو م المرأة دائما ما تحتاج إلي احد بجوارها :143:

----------


## أشجان الليل

كلماتك جميلة ..ماشاء الله..
صورت بصدق إحساس المرأة المحبة..

خائفةٌ . .
خائفةٌ من حبِكََ يسجنني
فاكسر بحنانك أسواري
خائفةٌ من حبِكَ يملكني
فحرّرني من خوفِ قراري
خائفةٌ أن أحيا خلفك
فابقى دوماً بجواري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري
.....
ماشاء الله عليك

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::  ما شاء الله عليك شمس الدين .. 


.................................
أنا مثلك أملكُ أحلاماً
أسكنها عمراً أغواري
انتظركَ عمراً تطلقها
تُخرجها. .
من صدفِ محاري
.................................

 ::  كلام جميل ..

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الغالى شمس الدين
سلمت يداك الأمس كانت قصيده يا عراق هل تقبلين اعتذارنا و اليوم احاسيس امراه تنوع و ابداع ماشاء الله عليك يا فنان 0

----------


## ابن البلد

أناديك حبيبي ولا أقولك أيه 
 :;):

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

والله يا ابن البلد الاسم اللي يعجبك اختاره

أما موضوع المرأة دائماً ماتحتاج للرجل بجوارها . . فاعتقد دي حقيقة
و لكن هل الرجل يقبل ان تكون هي ( بجواره ) ؟ 

وجود اسمك في اي نص ليا بيسعدني جدا أخي الحبيب
فشكراً على مشاركتك
تحياتي و مودتي

----------


## ابن البلد

الإجابه علي سؤالك هو حالي الآن 
هل تري أني قابل أن تكون بجواري 



و علي العموم انا هنديك عمري :D

وربنا يسعدك كمان وكمان

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أستاذي الفاضل
أسمح لي أن أقول
أنك رائع أخشى أنني
لن أوفق في التعبير  عن
كلمات رائعة تعكس احساس
فنان شكرا لك أخي الفاضل
من أختك في الله: جنان الفردوس

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

اخى الفاضل ...

ماشاء الله على الكتابة الراقية الهادفة ...

كنت اود ان اتدخل فى حوارك مع اخى ابن البلد لو سمحتو (الدوتو الجميل )

و لكن هل الرجل يقبل ان تكون هي ( بجواره ) ؟ 

الصراحة انا شايفة انها فطرة ان يشعر الرجل دائما بتفوقه على المرأه ….ولا ارى فيها اى عيب وحتى لو ان هناك العديد من الرجال يتصنع او مقتنع ان تكون المرأة جواره ….فهذا لا يلزم الجميع او يكون الرجل الذى ى يفعل هذا ينتقص منه شئ ….وليس معنى كلامى ان يفهم ان تقهر المرأه تحت ظل الرجل …لا ولكن الرجل بطبيعته وفطرتة الله متفوق على المرأه ولابد ان يظهر هو الأقوى

----------


## شورانكيز

اسلام انت اسم كبير في المنتدي وشاعر عظيم
ولولا ثقتي بانك ولد كنت قلت اكيد بنت هي اللي كتبت
وده شىء رائع يدل علي قدرتك علي التعبير
لك مني كل الاحترام

----------


## ابن البلد

ضياءعندك حق فعلا


أتفضل يا إسلام أدي شورانكيز بتشكك أهووو أنا بقه أقول ايه

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله لرحمن الرحيم

اغيب يومين عن المنتدى ارجع الاقى كل الابداع ده...طيب هغيب كتيرلوكل مره هلاقى قصيده رائعة زى دى والعمل السابق الرائع يا عراق هل ستقبلين اعتذارنا. انك فعلا مبدع متنوع وفير الانتاج...ما شاء الله.

اما القصيدة فهى صاروخية على الطريقة النزارية،هى سهم نافذ الى القلوب. و نزار قبانى _فى رأيى_ هو أفضل من كتب على لسان المرأة رغم عدم اقتناعىالكامل بكل ما كتب . 
عندما كنت اقرأ له احدى هذه القصائد كنت اتساءل كيف لرجل شرقى ان يشعر بهذه الاحاسيس وان يصوغها بهذه الطريقة؟ هل هو قلم الفنان الحساس الذى يتأثر و لو بمشهد فى فيلم عربي؟ أم انه عندما يكتب على لسان امرأة فتلك أمنية منه ان تكون هذه هى مشاعرها الحقيقيه أى ان ما يكتب حلمه الخاص؟أم هو شىء أخر لا ادركه؟
أعتقد اننى الان قد وجدت من يجيبنى على هذا التساؤل،انه انت سيدىوأنا فى انتظار ردك...........

واسمحوا لى أن اشترك فى حواركم و ابدى اعجابى برأى الأخت الفاضلة ضياء و الدليل على صواب رأيها كلمات قصيدتك ذاتها:

أحتاجُكَ شمساً تهديني
إن غابتْ يوماً أقماري

و المعروف أنه لولا ضوء الشمس لما كان نور القمر، وكذلك قولك:

خائفةٌ أن أحيا خلفك
فابقى دوماً بجواري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري

فبطلتك هنا لم تقرر الانسحاب اذا لم تحصل على مكانها المنشود بجوار حبيبها بل انها رضيت مسبقا بأن تعيش خلفه لا ان تحيا دونه مثلا وتنساه اذا لم تصبح عنده بالمكانة التى تحلم............

مع اطيب امنياتى و خالص تقديرى و شكرى

----------


## اسامة يس

قصيدة رائعة وموسيقاها عالية من شاعر مبدع ..............

 :1:   :1:

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت العزيزة أشجان الليل

أشكر لكِ مشاركتك و استحسانك

فلكِ مني كل التحية و الاحترام
إسلامش مس الدين

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أختي العزيزة ميس فيرجو

تواجدك هنا أسعدني كثيراً . . واختيارك لهذه الكلمات إنما يدل على احساس راقي . .
شكراً لكِ على المشاركة الكريمة

لكِ مني كل التحية و التقدير
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أختي الغالية هبة . .

دوماً ما تتفضلين عليّ بكرم المشاركة و صدق الكلمات
فلا أملك إلا الشكر و العرفان  
أدامك الله لنا أختاً غالية تظلل الجميع بمودتها 

تقديري و احترامي
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت العزيزة صاحبة الموهبة الجميلة جنان الفردوس

شكراً لتقديرك هذا . . وشكراً لمرورك و تعقيبك

أطيب تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## مرمـــــر

أحتاجُكَ بجواري
تقرأني و تقرأُ أفكاري
تسمعني إن أغرقُ صمتا
تفهمني من غيرِ حوارِ
أحتاجُكَ عيناً ترعاني
وطريقاً يجمعُ أسفاري
أحتاجُكَ شمساً تهديني
إن غابتْ يوماً أقماري
أحتاجُ إليكَ فشاركني
حلمي . .
و ألمي . .
و أقداري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري

أحتاجُكَ 
اخي اسلام شمس الدين

ماشاء الله وتبارك عليك

فعلا القصيدة رقيقيه جدا جدا

وكل بيت فيها يحمل معاني جميله

ليست هذة الابيات فقط بل القصيدة كلها

ولا يهم ان تقولها امرأة او رجل المهم ان يشعر كلا من الجنسين

بهذة المعاني الساميه الرقيقه المعاني  والذى تدل ع الشفافيه وصدق المشاعر

ونتمنا لك التوفيق والازدهار الدائم

والملتقي في قصيدة اخرى

مع تحياتي 
مرمر

----------


## أرض الميعاد

كم توقفت .. امام رغباتي ... اسألها...
هل تحتاجين جواره ... بالفعل..
ام ان شبح الوحدة .. يدعوك لجواره.. خوفا... 
.................. 
هل تحتاجين جواره.... 
حتى ان لم يكن هو جوارك....
......... صمتت رغباتي... 
هل تعرفون لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأني احتاجه... كله بلا اجزاء.....
شرط .. ان يحتاجني... بلا اجزاء.....
............... ولا تنازل

أخي الفاضل ... ابدعت
وابدع الافاضل .. في جمع كلمات الثناء....
واضافتي البسيطة... سؤال ؟ تبادر الى ذهني..
فكتبته.... 
ولكنك .. قصيدتك.. صاغت الابداع لمن يبحث عن الابداع..
هنيئا لك .. قلم.. ينثر روعة..
وهنيئا لقلم .. انت صاحبه... يكتب دررا..
أرض الميعاد

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت الفاضلة ضياء

شكراً لكلماتك الطيبة . . ومشاركتك بالحوار يثري الموضوع
فقط إذا سمحتِ لي بالتوضيح : فالنص هنا لا يتحدث عن تفوق الرجل من عدمه ، ولا يتعرض لقضية المساواة بين الرجل و المرأة . .
فقط حاولت تصوير احتياج المرأة الشرقية من الرجل من خلال رؤيه معينة و هي المشاركة الوجدانية ، مشاركة المشاعر ، مشاركة الأفراح و الأحزان ، مشاركة الرجل للمرأة في أحلامها .


اسعدتني مداخلتك أختي العزيزة
فلكِ مني كل التحية و التقدير

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت العزيزة شورانكيز

أسعدتني كثيراً كلماتك و تقديرك و استحسانك للنص 
أرجو أن أكون مستحقاً بالفعل لتقديرك هذا

بس كده جبتلنا الكلام من ابن البلد  :D 

خالص شكري و تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أخي الحبيب و مبدعنا الرائع أسامة

أسعدتني كثيراً مشاركتك التي أعتز دوماً بها

لك كل محبتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب اسلام الشاعر 

ما شاء الله عليك كلمات رائعة فعلا قرأتها عدة مرات وكل مرة أجد احساس رائع لا يوصف أبدا 

خائفةٌ . .
خائفةٌ من حبِكََ يسجنني
فاكسر بحنانك أسواري
خائفةٌ من حبِكَ يملكني
فحرّرني من خوفِ قراري
خائفةٌ أن أحيا خلفك
فابقى دوماً بجواري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري

أحتاجُكَ بجواري


أحسنت أخى فى انتقاء كلماتك من احساسك الرائع هذا 

والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية 

تحياتى وتقديرى لك يا شاعر المنتدى الغالى 

وربنا ما يحرمنا منك*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب اسلام الشاعر 

ما شاء الله عليك كلمات رائعة فعلا قرأتها عدة مرات وكل مرة أجد احساس رائع لا يوصف أبدا 

خائفةٌ . .
خائفةٌ من حبِكََ يسجنني
فاكسر بحنانك أسواري
خائفةٌ من حبِكَ يملكني
فحرّرني من خوفِ قراري
خائفةٌ أن أحيا خلفك
فابقى دوماً بجواري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري

أحتاجُكَ بجواري


أحسنت أخى فى انتقاء كلماتك من احساسك الرائع هذا 

والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية 

تحياتى وتقديرى لك يا شاعر المنتدى الغالى 

وأحببت ان أرسل لك رسالة خاصة ولكن صندوقك ملىء بالرسائل 

وربنا ما يحرمنا منك*

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل اسلام شمس الدين
مررت على تلك القصيده بالصدفه ولكني قراتها مرارا ولا استطيع وصف روعتها بالكلمات لانها تفوق الوصف لسمو فكرها ورقة اسلوبها وذلك لانك بالفعل تناولتها من زاويه جميله جدا..
وليت كل الرجال تتوصل الى ان قوة الرجل في احتواءه للمراه لا لممارسة السلطه والقوه عليها او التحكم فيها باي صورة كانت لان قوة المراه ايضا في ضعفها..

تحياتي الشديده لك اخي الفاضل ودام لنا فكرك وقلمك وابداعك

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : جرح الزمان_ 
> *بسم الله لرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اغيب يومين عن المنتدى ارجع الاقى كل الابداع ده...طيب هغيب كتيرلوكل مره هلاقى قصيده رائعة زى دى والعمل السابق الرائع يا عراق هل ستقبلين اعتذارنا. انك فعلا مبدع متنوع وفير الانتاج...ما شاء الله.
> 
> اما القصيدة فهى صاروخية على الطريقة النزارية،هى سهم نافذ الى القلوب. و نزار قبانى _فى رأيى_ هو أفضل من كتب على لسان المرأة رغم عدم اقتناعىالكامل بكل ما كتب . 
> عندما كنت اقرأ له احدى هذه القصائد كنت اتساءل كيف لرجل شرقى ان يشعر بهذه الاحاسيس وان يصوغها بهذه الطريقة؟ هل هو قلم الفنان الحساس الذى يتأثر و لو بمشهد فى فيلم عربي؟ أم انه عندما يكتب على لسان امرأة فتلك أمنية منه ان تكون هذه هى مشاعرها الحقيقيه أى ان ما يكتب حلمه الخاص؟أم هو شىء أخر لا ادركه؟
> أعتقد اننى الان قد وجدت من يجيبنى على هذا التساؤل،انه انت سيدىوأنا فى انتظار ردك...........
> 
> ...


*
الأخت العزيزة جرح الزمان . .

أولاً : أنا سعيد جدا بكلماتك هذه و اعتز كثيرا بها 
ثانياً : بالنسبة لاستفسارك ، فدوما ما كنت أقول أن المبدع عموماً ليس مجرد ( ترجمان ) ينقل أحاسيسه الذاتية ترجمة حرفية ، وإنما المبدع الحقيقي هو الذي يستطيع أن ينفذ إلى أحاسيس الآخرين لترجمتها من خلال رؤيته الذاتية ، فأعتقد أن معظمنا لديه القدرة على التعبير عما بداخله و إن اختلف أسلوب كل منا في ذلك . . و لكن المبدع الحقيقي هو الذي يستطيع التعبير عما بداخل الآخرين ولكن دون أن يتخلى عن بصمته المميزة .
فالفارق بين المبدع الحقيقي و الهاوي هو القدرة على النفاذ إلى داخل الآخرين و رسم مشاعرهم و ليس مجرد أفعالهم الظاهرية ، بما منحه الله من شفافية تمكنه من هذا .

هذا النص هو محاولة مني للتنقيب عما بداخل كل امرأة شرقية من أحاسيس و أحلام بما يتفق مع رؤيتي الذاتية لما يجب أن تكون عليه العلاقة بين المرأة و الرجل .

أرجو أن أكون وفقت في التعبير عن هذا
و أرجو أن أكون وفقت في إجابة سؤالك  

شكراً لكِ على مشاركتك الكريمة و شعورك الطيب

تقبلي خالص تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مرمـــــر_ 
> *أحتاجُكَ بجواري
> تقرأني و تقرأُ أفكاري
> تسمعني إن أغرقُ صمتا
> تفهمني من غيرِ حوارِ
> أحتاجُكَ عيناً ترعاني
> وطريقاً يجمعُ أسفاري
> أحتاجُكَ شمساً تهديني
> إن غابتْ يوماً أقماري
> ...


*
أختي الكريمة مرمر

كم سعدت بمشاركتك هذه و بكلماتك الطيبة

وأنا اتفق معكِ أن ما بها من معاني يحتاجه الرجل كما تحتاجه المرأة . . فالطرفان في احتياج إلى المشاركة الوجدانية و الفكرية بقدر المساواة .

شكراً لكِ أختي العزيزة على كلماتك الطيبة
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : أرض الميعاد_ 
> *كم توقفت .. امام رغباتي ... اسألها...
> هل تحتاجين جواره ... بالفعل..
> ام ان شبح الوحدة .. يدعوك لجواره.. خوفا... 
> .................. 
> هل تحتاجين جواره.... 
> حتى ان لم يكن هو جوارك....
> ......... صمتت رغباتي... 
> هل تعرفون لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*
أختي الفاضلة أرض الميعاد :

شكراً لهذه الإضافة القيمة التي أثرت الموضوع من خلال كلماتك الرقيقة و أفكارك المميزة

و شكراً لك على مشاعرك الطيبة و ثناءك على النص

أسعدتني مشاركتك
فلكِ مني كل التحية و التقدير
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## lina

الاستاذ الشاعر الكبير اسلام شمس الدين

مش عارفه اقوللك ايه وللا ايه وللا ايه ,,,  اصل اللي انتا كاتبه مش محتاج تعقيب خالص,, كتابتك بتتكلم عن نفسها ما شاء الله عليك,, موهبه جباره وشعر رائع تحسد عليه ,, تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في ابداعاتك القادمه و نتعلم منك كده يا رب,,

لسه ما شفتش الشعر بتاعك عن العراق ,, بس اكيد حقرااه
سامحني عشان مابشاركش كتير في قاعات الابداع والادب والشعر,, بس اوعدك حهتم اكتر في الايام الجايه 

و جود لاك دايما :D

اختك
لينا  ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : كوكب_ 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب اسلام الشاعر 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك كلمات رائعة فعلا قرأتها عدة مرات وكل مرة أجد احساس رائع لا يوصف أبدا 
> 
> خائفةٌ . .
> خائفةٌ من حبِكََ يسجنني
> ...


*
أخي الحبيب كوكب . .
أسعدتني كثيراً مشاركتك الجميلة و كلماتك الصادقة و مشاعرك الطيبة
و أفخر باستحسانك للنص و تفاعلك معه

شكراً لك و لا حرمني الله من تواصلك 
محبتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## خالد المصرى

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته 

استاذ اسلام 

لم تترك لى شئ اضيفه من احاسيس المرأة

ولم يترك الاخوه الافاضل بسحر  تعبيراتهم 

ما يفيض به قلمى اعجاباً بكلماتك 


فانت ابدعت واجدت 

وانا اعلم كم هو مرهق التفكر باحاسيس الفتاة 

ففى مخزونها كثير وكثير مما تحياه وتأمله 


ولكن دوما اؤمن  ان احبت امرأة فاضت بكل ما تمتلك 

تحياتى لك  وفقك الله دوماً 



احتاجك بجوارى

رسماً لجدارى 

كلمة لمعانيا 

نسيماً لاحلامى 

مرفأ لاحلامى 


اقولها لك

 احتاجك بجوارىدرب كل مشوارى
*

----------


## د\أسماء علي

الى أخي العزيز اسلام شمس الدين,
تمتلك احساس نادرا ما نجده..
لاأجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن احاسيسي عند قراءة هذه القصيده!!
فهو شعوري! 
الذي نجحت انت في التعبير عنه وانا فشلت...
لذا لك محبتي واعزازي بك....

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم اسلام
مثلما عودتنا 
كتابات رائعة
كلمات صادقة تدخل للقلب لانها من القلب
وشئ جميل ان يوجد رجل شرقي يحاول ان يفهم المراة
لانه بااعتقادي هذا حل لكل المشاكل
لو الاثنان فهموا او حاولوا الاقتراب من بعض واحترام الاختلافات بينهم
سيكو هذا مفتاح كل شئ

لن ازيد عن ماقاله الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
تسلم ايدك  ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : byh_ 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الفاضل اسلام شمس الدين
> مررت على تلك القصيده بالصدفه ولكني قراتها مرارا ولا استطيع وصف روعتها بالكلمات لانها تفوق الوصف لسمو فكرها ورقة اسلوبها وذلك لانك بالفعل تناولتها من زاويه جميله جدا..
> وليت كل الرجال تتوصل الى ان قوة الرجل في احتواءه للمراه لا لممارسة السلطه والقوه عليها او التحكم فيها باي صورة كانت لان قوة المراه ايضا في ضعفها..
> 
> تحياتي الشديده لك اخي الفاضل ودام لنا فكرك وقلمك وابداعك
> *


*
أختي الفاضلة byh
و أنا أتفق معكِ تماماً أن قوة الرجل تكمن في قدرته على أحتواء مشاعر المرأة و أفكارها و أحلامها و حتى قوة ضعفها .

شكري و امتناني لمشاركتك و كلماتك الطيبة و استحسانك للنص

تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : lina_ 
> *الاستاذ الشاعر الكبير اسلام شمس الدين
> 
> مش عارفه اقوللك ايه وللا ايه وللا ايه ,,,  اصل اللي انتا كاتبه مش محتاج تعقيب خالص,, كتابتك بتتكلم عن نفسها ما شاء الله عليك,, موهبه جباره وشعر رائع تحسد عليه ,, تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في ابداعاتك القادمه و نتعلم منك كده يا رب,,
> 
> لسه ما شفتش الشعر بتاعك عن العراق ,, بس اكيد حقرااه
> سامحني عشان مابشاركش كتير في قاعات الابداع والادب والشعر,, بس اوعدك حهتم اكتر في الايام الجايه 
> 
> و جود لاك دايما :D
> ...


*
الأخت الكريمة لينا

أنا اللي مش عارف أقولك ايه 
يسعدني دوماً قراءتك لي . . فشكراً لكِ على القراءة و المشاركة و هذه الكلمات الطيبة 

لكِ كل الشكر و التحية
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : خالد المصرى_ 
> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته 
> 
> استاذ اسلام 
> 
> لم تترك لى شئ اضيفه من احاسيس المرأة
> 
> ولم يترك الاخوه الافاضل بسحر  تعبيراتهم 
> ...


*
أخي العزيز و مبدعنا الرائع خالد المصري
شكراً لك على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة . . و شكراً لك على مشاركتك التي تسعدني دوماً

دمت مبدعاً . . و أطيب أمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق

تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : asmolomo_ 
> *الى أخي العزيز اسلام شمس الدين,
> تمتلك احساس نادرا ما نجده..
> لاأجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن احاسيسي عند قراءة هذه القصيده!!
> فهو شعوري! 
> الذي نجحت انت في التعبير عنه وانا فشلت...
> لذا لك محبتي واعزازي بك....*


*

الأخت الكريمة أسماء

سعدت كثيراً بشعورك الطيب هذا و شهادتك التي أعتز بها في حق كلماتي المتواضعة
لا أجد ما أعبر به عن امتناني لكِ سوى كلمة ( شكراً )

تقبلي أطيب تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : Proud_Muslimah_ 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم اسلام
> مثلما عودتنا 
> كتابات رائعة
> كلمات صادقة تدخل للقلب لانها من القلب
> وشئ جميل ان يوجد رجل شرقي يحاول ان يفهم المراة
> لانه بااعتقادي هذا حل لكل المشاكل
> ...


*
أختنا الفاضلة براود مسلمة
صدقتِ فيما ذهبتِ إليه بأن محاولة كل من الطرفين فهم الآخر و احترام مشاعره و أحلامه و أفكاره ، مفتاح النجاح و الوفاق فيما بينهما .

أسعدني كثيراً تشريفك للنص بهذه المشاركة المميزة
فلكِ مني خالص التحية و التقدير
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## خالد المصرى

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : إسلام شمس الدين_ 
> *
> أخي العزيز و مبدعنا الرائع خالد المصري
> شكراً لك على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة . . و شكراً لك على مشاركتك التي تسعدني دوماً
> 
> دمت مبدعاً . . و أطيب أمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق
> 
> تحياتي و تقديري 
> إسلام شمس الدين
> ...


*
عزيزى بل انا الاسعد ان تعرفت لمبدع راق الفكر مثلك 

يمتلك من الاحاسيس ما يجعلنى فور قراءتى لكلماته اتفاعل معها فوراً*

----------


## gamilagirl

[QUOTE]


> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : إسلام شمس الدين_ 
> [B][ALIGN=RIGHT]
> 
> 
>  أحتاجُكَ بجواري
> تقرأني و تقرأُ أفكاري
> تسمعني إن أغرقُ صمتا
> تفهمني من غيرِ حوارِ
> أحتاجُكَ عيناً ترعاني
> ...





> * * * * *
> لماذا تسجنُ أحلامي
> وتخمدُ ثورةَ أفكاري
> أنا مثلك أملكُ أحلاماً
> أسكنها عمراً أغواري
> انتظركَ عمراً تطلقها
> تُخرجها. .
> من صدفِ محاري
> 
> ...




دي اكتر ابيات عجبتني


سلمت يمينك  ::

----------


## gamilagirl

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : خالد المصرى_ 
> *
> 
> 
> وانا اعلم كم هو مرهق التفكر باحاسيس الفتاة 
> 
> ففى مخزونها كثير وكثير مما تحياه وتأمله 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

تفتكر يا خالد لو اي امراة حبت ولم تجد المثل ستفيض بمشاعرها؟

لا اعتقد

لابد ان تتعامل وتشعر بالمثل حتي تفيض 
وتعطي له حياتها


بس كده

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أخي الحبيب خالد

قراءتك لي شرف أفخر به . .
شكراً لكلماتك و مشاعرك الطيبة

لك مني أصدق المحبة و التقدير
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
الأخت العزيزة gamilagirl

شكراً لمشاركتك الكريمة التي أعتز بها
و أهلا بكِ بيننا أختاً عزيزة في هذه الأسرة الكبيرة

أوافقك تماماً فيما ذهبتِ إليه في حديثك للأخ العزيز خالد . . فنحن نحتاج دوماً إلى الاحساس بتبادل المشاعر .

لكِ تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## omnader

اذا كنت  قد كتبت احاسيس امرأة بهذه الروعة فكيف سيكون الحال اذا ما تطرقت الى احاسيس الرجل الشرقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كى تكشف لنا نحن النساء الشرقيات
 ما يدور فى عقولكم ايها الرجال!!!!!!!
رائع يا اخ أسلام
و الله كم وددت ان اكون انا كاتبة هذه المشاعر
ام نادر

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
الأخت الكريمة أم نادر

شكراً لمشاركتك و تقديرك و استحسانك لنص
أتمنى أن يكون النص قد استطاع بالفعل التعبير عن جزء من مشاعر المرأة الشرقية

أطيب تحياتي
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

سأصعد هذه القصيدة يا اسلام لأعاود قراءتها على مهل 

و ليقرأها الجميع

على ما يبدو سأزف أليكم قريبا نبأً يقول .... اسلام شمس الدين شاعرا

----------


## ابن البلد

> على ما يبدو سأزف أليكم قريبا نبأً يقول .... اسلام شمس الدين شاعرا


منتظرين الخبر علي أحر من الجمر  :: 

ومبروك مقدما يا إسلام  ::   ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب إسلام
طبعا الراجل من غير شعر ولا دياولو يجيب هدية عليها القيمة علشان الهانم تفضل جنبه :: 
الهانم بقى محتاجاله جنبها علشان يجيب لها هدية تانية  ::

----------


## جنون الورد

البدء اشتركت في هذا المنتدى بغية هذه الفصيده


بصراحه فصيده رائعه

وجدتها منقوله باكثر من عشره منتيديات
ياسما محتلفه

والان بحثت عنها ووجدت

ان هذا التاريخ هو الاقدم


 يجب ان تحافظ على ادبياتك

----------


## حنـــــان

جميلة جدا
للرفع

----------


## التكعيبة

مهرجان النشر الجماعى الاول

تقيم التكعيبة للتنمية الفنية و الثقافية مهرجان سنوي للنشر الجماعي للقصة و القصة القصيرة و الشعر بالعامية و الفصحى، سيكون موسمه الأول هو عام 2009.

و مفهوم النشر الجماعي هو مجموعة قصصية أو مجموعة شعرية لأكثر من مؤلف بين ضفتي كتاب واحد يجمع تلك الأعمال التي سيتم اختيارها عن طريق لجنة تحكيم في كل مجال على حدا، و يتم تحديد أعضاء اللجنة لكل دورة مهرجان.
و يصدر بتلك الأعمال مطبوع/ كتابين أحدهما للقصة و الآخر للشعر سيتم نشره في عامه الأول بالتعاون مع دار دَون، و يتم توزيعه و بيعه في الأسواق
لمساعدة الكتاب أصحاب العمل الواحد و كذا الكتاب الجدد الذين لم تتكون لديهم مجموعة قصصية أو شعرية بعد، في نشر أعمالهم المميزة بدون مقابل مادى

و ترسل الأعمال مرفق بها اسم الكاتب، عنوانه,رقم تليفونه,ايميله، وظيفته، سنه، سابقة نشره للعمل المقدم من عدمه او فوز العمل فى اى مسابقات ادبية
و ذلك في رسالة إلكترونية معنونه باسم المجال الذي يريد المشاركة في مسابقته مرفق بالرسالة العمل بصيغة وورد، و يفضل أن تكون تلك الأعمال مسجلة باسم أصحابها لكنه ليس شرطا لقبول العمل

ترسل الاعمال على ايميل
nashrgama3y@gmail.com

لمزيد من المعلومات حول المهرجان
http://eltak3eiba.blogspot.com
او 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...id=94334335985

مزيد من المعلومات حول التكعيبة
http://www.facebook.com/groups.php?r...id=29491316206

ملاحظات : 
الاعمال المشاركة بالمهرجان هى فقط التى ترسل عبر الايميل او تسلم باليد 
مسموح بالاشتراك بأكثر من عمل فى اى مجال
اخر موعد لتلقى الاعمال 15-7-2009

          مع تمنياتنا للجميع بفرصة عادلة فى النشر
احمد حسن
0193953620
 رقم محمول داخل جمهورية مصر العربية

----------


## همسه باحساسي

كلامك واحساسك جميل      اسلام 
شكرا لك وسلمت يداك

----------

